# channel crossings



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

We are going down to Rodez to visit past neighbours, he has given us instructions from Le Harve. LD lines have no overnight cabins and also takes 8+ hours crossing, I worked out it would be 88 extra miles to pic up the A154. All the posts seem to be dunkirk crossings (done that 2005 Norkolf line- good and quick) how many miles would that add to the trip. Know it makes sense to do Le Harve, just don;t like long crossing,


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We're setting off shortly to tour continent. Being retired we are time rich ( as the modern saying goes ), we intend going across from Dover to Calais even though it is approximately 300 miles to Dover and less than 20 miles to Plymouth.

Three reasons for this:

First - Cost, £500+ quoted for Plymouth-Roscoff versus Under £100 for Dover Calais Plus £100 for Diesel.

Second:- The boss doesn't like spendig 7 hours on ferry, twice before using Plymouthy-Roscoff there were storms on return trip (these trips made whilst working therefore time was important.

Third:- Departure and return dates are totally flexible, Sea France allows this whilst it is extra cost on Brittany Ferries.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Ambegeyo,
This year Norfolk lines prices have gone through the roof !!!!.....earlier this year we came from Dunkirk to Dover at a cost of £80 one way...this was a long vehicle, 8.3 metres & towing a car !! We have just been quoted £189 for the reverse journey next month !!....Don't think so Norfolk Line !! We shall be going either Seafrance or P & O Dover Calais, at about £95....these price hikes need to be factored into your calculations I think !!
We have done the Portsmouth-Bilbao route once......only because we got a good deal...& the journey was great !!...I can understand if you are a poor sailor why you don't want to do a long (ish ) crossing, but if it was the right price I would do this route everytime..

Jenny


----------



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

hi we went to france this year and used the channel tunnel for the first time. before we used norfolk line as it was fairly cheap and the tunnel was very expensive and inflexable BUT its now the other way around !!

we came back 36hours early and it only cost us 20.00, if we had waited another two hours there would have been no charge.

i think the return price was in the region of 160.00 - it was only about 10.00 more expensive than norfolk line and talk about ease of travel - unbelievable !! 35 mins there and 35mins back and you drive straight out onto the motorway at ashford. i don't think we will be using a ferry again !!

dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Got to agree with that Dave. For me as long as the tunnel stays competetive there's no contest.

Also there's no height or length premiums (up to 12m), they do can you a bit if you're taking a trailer though


Andrew


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We are using Sea France one way trip on 14 Oct. Our van is 8.15mtrs. Price £41.50. Another one of anns bargains she found.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

the tunnel gets my money every time - shame they put in the automatic entry pillars as used to be able to book the cheapest slot, then turn up and get pretty much straight on with nothing to pay - but guess they had one sussed!!

get in van - ensure kettle boiled prior to turning gas off - get on train - make tea- drink tea - arrive in france - no need to get kids out of van - drag upstairs past rush of people fighting for seats - then only to do it all gain however long later on the ferry - so the extra miles you may have to do in our book worth it for family sanity!!!

only ferry might consider is portsmouth - santander but seems very very very expensive unless anyones got any good ideas?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

drmjclark said:


> the tunnel gets my money every time - shame they put in the automatic entry pillars as used to be able to book the cheapest slot, then turn up and get pretty much straight on with nothing to pay - but guess they had one sussed!!


The system does however offer you earlier alternative crossings if space is available, so still not a bad deal

Andrew


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

dave said:


> we came back 36hours early and it only cost us 20.00, if we had waited another two hours there would have been no charge.
> 
> HOW??


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I would use the tunnel, but I still think its too expensive. I paid £64 return with Seafrance Dover-Calais for our summer hols. (7 metre MH.) We were on the Seafrance Berlioz, one of their flagships and the crossing took exactly an hour, which we were amazed at-last year's P+O crossing took much longer. Incidentally, the Seafrance ships are MUCH better quality than the P+O ones.
I should add that another reason we use ferries is that we feel that it is an enjoyable part of our overall holiday experience. Each to their own, eh ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, SeaFrance gets our vote. And don't forget, as subscribers you can get a discount on the crossing (although it would be wise to check with and without discounts, because the special deal MHF gets on standard fares sometimes doesn't compete with special offers from SF).

Changing our return (2 days early) this summer cost £0  

Gerald


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Got to go with Seafrance. As have posted before, we make the trip part of our holiday with a pre-booked meal in the Brasserie. Often there is no charge to get on an earlier ferry and when there is a charge it is £10 and due to space available on the next available ferry. Having had to use various ferry companies when working in France, Belgium, Holland and Spain, so far they have been the better option. I really should buy some shares or obtain a retainer for promoting this company!!!
Which ever route you take, enjoy! It is what Motorhoming is all about.


P.S Have used the tunnel, not by choice, as have a very strong fear of being underground, but can see the attraction of it being quick(not quite quick enough for me  though)


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

We had to pay an additional £23 last month when travelling back Thursday 5pm instead of Friday 8am from Calais to Dover by Sea France. 

Last year the return with SF cost £80.00 (27'6 length) booked through the C & CC. This year £149.13 same vehicle similar crossing times, again booked through the C&CC; what has happened?


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Used tunnel last month, unable to book long way in advance due to delay on delivery with new van. 
Paid £61 out at 1am in a 7 mtr van and £91 back 10-50 am on a Wednesday. 
This is the first time with tunnel, good as the dog stays with us in the van. If we go by ferry we have to leave him in the van below deck.

Chris


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Guys what about the TESCO travellers, costs us nothing to go by Tunnel twice a year. Go shopping and collect the points, also we have a Tesco credit card and buy everything with it (All paid offf every month) and get evenmore points
I just luv it
Bob


----------

